
The errors, insights and lessons of famous AI predictions (2014) [pdf] - lainon
http://www.fhi.ox.ac.uk/wp-content/uploads/FAIC.pdf
======
olooney
> In Searle’s time, the dominant AI paradigm was GOFAI (Good Old-Fashioned
> Artificial Intelligence.)

Russel and Norvig's book is probably the best introduction to "old fashioned"
AI:

[https://www.amazon.com/Artificial-Intelligence-Modern-
Approa...](https://www.amazon.com/Artificial-Intelligence-Modern-
Approach-2nd/dp/0137903952/)

GOFAI may not have lead directly to true AI, but it produced a ton of useful
algorithms such as A* and minimax. Although the attention has turned to
machine learning algorithms (à la [https://www.amazon.com/Elements-
Statistical-Learning-Predict...](https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Statistical-
Learning-Prediction-Statistics/dp/0387848576)) the hybrid of GOFAI and ML has
produced some extraordinary results, such as AlphaZero:

[https://deepmind.com/blog/alphago-zero-learning-
scratch/](https://deepmind.com/blog/alphago-zero-learning-scratch/)

------
bcatanzaro
“Moore’s law seems much more counterfactually resilient: assuming that the
current technological civilization endured, it’s hard to find any reliable
ways of breaking the law.”

That didn’t age well.

~~~
alexgmcm
I mean the speed of light limitations were known to physics since the 1920's
so it was obvious it couldn't continue forever.

